# اجهزة قياس تدفق الدم



## moude88 (13 يونيو 2009)

أجهزة قياس تدفق حجم الدم
​من القياسات المهمة بالنسبة للأطباء هي قياسات تركيز الأكسجين وبعض المواد المغذية قي خلايا جسم الإنسان
عادة فإنه من الصعب إجراء هذه القياسات وعند ذلك يضطر الطبيب لاعتماد قياسات تدفق الدم وتغيرات حجم الدم والتي هي كما هو معروف تناسب جيدا مع تركيز المواد المغذية وإذا كانت عملية قياس تدفق الدم هي المسببة فإن الطبيب يلجأ لقياس ضغط الدم والذي يناسب دوره مع تدفق الدم وإذا كانت عملية قياس ضغط الدم صعبة المنال يلجأ الطبيب إلى قياساتECG
طرق قياس تدفق الدم:​1- طريقة الدليل المنحل باستعمال الحقن المستمر
2- طريق الدليل المنحل باستعمال الحقن السريع
3- طريقة الكهرومغناطيسية
4- طريقة الأمواج الفوق صوتية

الدليل المنحل باستعمال الحقن المستمر :O2
تدفق الدم من القلب يمكن أن يحسب من المعادلة التالية:
F = dm / dt
ca – cv

: F تدفق الدم (liters / min)
: dm/dtاستهلاك الجسم من الأكسجين(liters / min)
ca : تركيز الأكسجين الشرياني (liters / liters)
Cv : تركيز الأكسجين الوريدي (liters / liters)

إن الدم العائد إلى القلب من النصف الأعلى من الجسم يماثل تركيز O2 يختلف عن ذلك الدم العائد من القسم الأسفل من الجسم وذلك لأن استهلاك O2 في الدماغ هو مختلف عن ذلك في العضلات
لذلك لا يمكننا قياس تركيز cv بشكل صحيح في الاذينة اليمنى
Cv يجب أن تقاس في الشريان الرئوي بعد أن يكون الدم قد امتزاج جيدا بفعل مضخة البطين الأيمن.
عندما يتدفق الدم خلال الشعيرات الرئوية 
يضيف الجسم الدليل O2 ويمكن أن يتم 
ذلك عن طريق تنفس O2 نقي من مقياس التنفس.
يمكن امتصاص CO2 المطروح مع هواء الزفير وذلك باستعمال مادة كلس الصودا في مقياس التنفس وبذلك فأن استهلاك O2 يمكن قياسه مباشرة من مقياس التنفس.
يمكن قياس Ca في أي شريان السبب في إمكانية ذلك هو أن الدم القادم من الشعيرات الرئوية يمتزج بشكل جيد في البطين الأيسر وأنه ليس هناك أي استهلاك ل O2 في الشرايين.
هذه الطريقة لحساب تدفق الدم تعتبر طريقة غير سامة
لكي نتمكن من تحديد استهلاك O2 بشكل جيد يجب أن نحافظ على مردود القلب عند قيمة ثابتة خلال عدة دقائق



طريقة الدليل المنحل باستعمال الحقن السريع:
يحقن حجم صغير من الدليل بشكل سريع داخل الشريان الرئوي وتقاس التغيرات في تركيز هذا الدليل في أي شريان مع الزمن حتى تعتبر الحقنة مكان اخذ العينات بشكل كامل (لاحظ الشكل) إن الخط المنقط يوضح المنحني الذي يمكن ان ينتج إذا لم يكن هناك إعادة جريان في هذه الحالة يمكن حساب تدفق الدم بالشكل التالي:
إذا كان dv هو حجم الدم الذي يتدفق بوقتdt فإن كمية الدليل الموجودة في الحجم dv هي dm:
dm = c(t) . dv (1)​حيث c(t) هو تركيز الدليل في الحجم dv
من المعادلة (1).... 

حيث هو التدفق .....







 وبالتالي يمكن حساب التدفق بتقسيم كمية الدليل المحقونة على المساحة تحت 
منحني التركيز – الزمن 
هناك عدة دلائل تستعمل مثل : cordicgreen وهذا الدليل يحقق المتطلبات الأساسية التالية:
1. غير فعال
2. غير ضار
3. قابل للقياس
4. اقتصادي 
5. يبقى داخل الأوعية الدموية

كيف يمكننا الحصول على المنحني:
تجمع العينات في نقطة التجمع بشكل مستمر ومنتظم في أنابيب زجاجية صغيرة ومن ثم يقاس تركيز محلول الدليل في كل أنبوب بالطريقة المناسبة (معالجة صورة) أو طريقة قياس شدة الضوء.

قياس التدفق بالطريقة الكهرومغناطيسية:
هذه الأجهزة تقوم على قياس تدفق الدم الآني والنبضي وبذلك فهي تمتلك حسنات أكثر من طريقة الدليل المنحل.
مبدأ عمل هذه الأجهزة شبيه جدا من مبدأ عمل مولد الكهرباء في السيارة الذي يولد الطاقة الكهربائية بطريقة التحريض( أسلاك نحاسية تتحرك ضمن مجال مغناطيسي وتقطع خطوط التدفق المغناطيسي وتؤدي إلى تولد قوة كهرومغناطيسية cmf في الأسلاك) . بدلا من استعمال الأسلاك النحاسية فإن مقاييس تدفق الدم تعتمد على حركة الدم والذي له ناقليه كهربائية شبيهة بتلك المعروفة بالسائل الملحي.
قانون فارادي لحساب cmf : : القوة الكهرومغناطيسية

e = u . b .dt


B : شدة التدفق المغناطيسي
L : المسافة بين الأقطاب
  U : السرعة الآنية للدم
عندما يكون المجال المغناطيسي منتظم ومقطع أو بروفيل السرعة منتظم تصبح العلاقة:
C= B . L . U



عندما يكون بروفيل السرعة u متماثل حول محور الوعاء الدموي ولكنه غير منتظم أي أنه يتغير في الاتجاه القطري عندها يجب استبدال u بالسرعة المتوسطة u.
من خلال معرفة مقطع الوعاء A يمكننا حساب تدفق الدم F
F = U . A
عندما يكون بروفيل السرعة غير متماثل فإن هذا يؤدي إلى أخطاء في تقدير التدفق.

تصميم محبس:

 محبس من النوع الحلقي

يلف القلب الحلقي بملفين متعاكسين على كل نصف. يغادر التدفق المغناطيسي من أعلى الطرفين وبتدفق إلى الأسفل في مركز المحبس ثم يدخل في قاعدة الحلقة ويتدفق مرة أخرى إلى الأعلى.
هذا التصميم المفتوح للحلقة يؤمن إدخال الوعاء الدموي إلى داخل دون الحاجة إلى جراحة أو قطع الوعاء نفسه.
يجب أن يستوعب المحبس الوعاء الدموي بشكل مريح خلال عملية الانبساط لتامين اتصال جيد مع الأقطاب وهذا يتطلب بعض التضييق بالنسبة للوعاء الدموي عند الانقباض تضع المحابس بقياسات مختلفة وبتدرج قدره 1mm وبقياسات من 1mm وحتى 24mm لاتعمل هذه المحابس بشكل جيد على الأوردة لان الأوردة قابلة للانطباق على نفسها عند ضغوط منخفضة.

الطريقة الفوق صوتية:
مقياس الجريان فوق الصوتي على مبدأ الموجة المستمرة وتأثير دوبلر:

إن هذا المقياس يمكن تطبيقه على السطح الخارجي للوعاء وهذا يتم عن طريق وضع بلورة كهر وضغطية على جدار الوعاء الدموي.
عندما تعطي هذه البلورة طاقة بواسطة الجهاز الفوق صوتي فأنها تمرر صوتا يبلغ توتره عدة ملايين دورة في الثانية في اتجاه مجرى الدم ينعكس قسم من الصوت بواسطة الكريات الحمر الجارية ولذلك تتجه الأمواج الفوق صوتية المنعكسة من الدم باتجاه البلورة المستقبلة فيكون تواتر الموجات المنعكسة أدنى من تواتر الموجات المرسلة لان الكريات الحمر تتحرك مبتعدة عن البلورة المرسلة وهذا ما يدعى بتأثير دوبلر




يتناسب التغير في التردد مع التغير في السرعة حسب العلاقة:


حيث fd : تغير التردد بتأثير دوبلر
fd = fi – fr

fi : تردد المصدر
fr : تردد الأمواج المنعكسة
u : سرعة الخلية الحمراء
c: سرعة الصوت
يتطلب مقياس التدفق هذه المادة معينة كخلايا الدم لتشكل الهدف الذي يعكس الأمواج فوق الصوتية
ينخفض التردد على مرحلتين:
أول تغير يحصل بين مصدر الأمواج والخلايا المتحركة
والأخر بين الخلايا المتحركة والمبدل المستقبل للأمواج وبذلك:


وباعتبار أن السرعة u هي ليست على نفس خط الأمواج فوق الصوتية فإن يجب إضافة تصحيح للزاوية ....

 :الزاوية بين حزمة الأمواج فوق الصوتية ومحور الوعاء
قياس تدفق وحجم الدم بقياس تغير حجم الأعضاء:
مبدأ عمل هذه الطريقة هو 
انه عند إغلاق تدفق الدم 
عبر الوريد لطرف من أطراف الجسم
فأن الازدياد في حجم هذا الطرف هو دلالة على كمية الدم التي تتدفق عبر الشريان الذي يغذي هذا الطرف
تزود حجرة القياس بحاوية خارجية اسطوانية صلبة مليئة بالماء توضع حول الساق بعد إغلاق الوريد ومع ازدياد حجم الساق الناتج عن استمرار تدفق الدم عبر الشريان فإن الساق تضغط على الماء وتنقص من حجم الماء الموجود في الاسطوانة الصلبة 
يمكن قياس تغير حجم الساق بقياس تغير ارتفاع الماء في أنبوب القياس الموصول إلى الاسطوانة الصلبة. أحيانا يمكن استعمال الهواء بدلا من الماء وعندها يمكن قياس تغيرات ضغط الهواء كدلالة على تغيرات حجم الساق.
 إعداد : محمد حمودة
​

​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية ربي و يخليك


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mustafa el (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*Biomedical Engineering students group*


----------



## mustafa el (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*Biomedical Engineering students group*

*Biomedical Engineering students group*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومحمداللامي (26 مارس 2011)

الهي بحق النبي واله يعطيك العافية ويزيد في علمك يا ابوجاسم


----------

